# locum tenens physician



## ilvchopin (Jun 14, 2010)

does anyone know if when sending a claim electronically to medicare..should the modifier AA be used first and then Q6 as a second modifier for a locum tenens anesthesiologist? Or Q6 only? or Q6 and then AA?  Our regular anesthesiologist will be on vacation and this claim would be for the one filling in temporarily.  
Thanks for any help you can offer. We were told to use the name of our regular anesthesiologist on the claim, is this correct?


----------



## bettze1947 (Jun 15, 2010)

*Locum Tenens*

Is this a MD or a CRNA?


----------



## ilvchopin (Jun 15, 2010)

This is a anesthesiologist not a CRNA.


----------



## MelissaB1 (Jun 15, 2010)

My practice bills under our regular anesthesiologist name with modifiers AA, Q6. Thus far we've not had any issues doing it that way. Hope that helps!


----------

